# Rear sight mod for a Ruger SR9!



## ev239 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the SR9, but not a fan of three dot sights.  I prefer the standard Glock U dot or even the Sig dot the i sights.  Looking at the SR9 the rear sight leaf that has the two back dots on it I noticed that it's plastic.  That got me thinking that it would be easy enough for Ruger or any other company to simply remake that one part to add either a post (ala Sig) or a U (ala Glock).  Then that got me thinking about grafting on an old Glock sight to that plastic sight leaf.

Well, I ordered an extra rear sight leaf and I've got an old Glock sight to play around with.  Since the Glock sight is plastic it was easy enough to trim down the bottom and sides the fit within the metal rear sight base.  

Here's the end result.











I started off with a standard plastic Glock sight and used a sharp knife to chop off the sides so it's narrow enough to fit within the metal rear sight base of the SR9.  Then I shaved/sanded/filed the bottom as much as I could so it wouldn't stand so high.  












I thought the modifying the rear sight leaf would be the hardest part, but it really wasn't all that difficult.  I used a knife to get it started and worked slowly and carefully to get the general shape.  Then I used a triangle file to put on the right angle so it would mate up to the Glock sight well.  Then after making sure all the surfaces were as flat as I could get them I lined everything up and applied epoxy and then refit everything.  

















I took it to the range to sight in the elevation and had to take out the rear spring to get it cranked down enough.  It's right on now!   I really like this sight picture!

What do you guys think?


----------

